# A . Scarlatti vs D . Scarlatti.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

Which one is greater and why?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..................................


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Yo mamma is greater.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A. fathered D. Means D. was only half A.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think Scarlatti was the greater composer, most definitely.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As far as I know, most critics consider Domenico to have been the greater figure. The fact that he was born in the same year as Bach may well have something to do with it.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I know which one gains precedence in a phone book.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Dom beats Al but it's a close shave of D'n'A


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm not telling.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I'm not telling.


Scaredy cat :angel:


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)




----------

